# Bugreporting - wo?



## flipkick (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hatte einen ISPConfig-Bug bei Sourceforge eingetragen. Werden diese dort überhaupt beachtet? Falls nein, wo hat man die Möglichkeit Bugs unter Beobachtung der Entwickler zu melden?

Grüße,
flip


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2008)

> Werden diese dort überhaupt beachtet?


Nein. Das ISPConfig Projekt hat einen eigenen Bugtracker.

http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/

Das einfachste ist aber, Du postest den Bug hier oder im englischen Forum und ich oder einer der anderen Entwickler trägt den Bug in den Bugtracker ein, da der Bugtracker nach diversen Spam Problemen erst nach Registrierung und Freischaltung eines Accounts benutzt werden kann.


----------



## flipkick (9. Jan. 2008)

na dann übergeb ich ihn dir mal:

using 2.2.18 it's possible to create a new user for a web  just with name
and email adress, but without username and password. this results in an
user, who will stay in the database when deleted via the ispconfig
interface. therefore it won't be possible to create a new user with the
email adress, even if the account isn't displayed in the isp interface.

reproduction:
- create a new isp user
- name: test
- email adress: test@[domain.tld]
- save him
- delete him
- won't be displayed in the user list anymore now
- create a new isp user
- name: test2
- email adress: test@[domain.tld]
- save him (won't work, says this user already exists)

workaround:
- deleting the mysql record of this user solves the problem.

addition:
- "webX_"-dir will also stay..


----------

